# Jotul Combi-Fire 4 design history?



## philwarner (Feb 13, 2013)

I ran across the following, I think on pintrist or somewhere like that, and I was wondering if there is any truth to this claim or if the resemblance is accidental.


"Jøtul Combi-fire #4 wood stove. It was fashioned after the heads found on Easter Island as a nod to Norwegian explorer Thor Hierdal. c. 70's"

I also found this photo online that let me know I am not the only one who see that resemblance.


----------



## Just coog (Jan 24, 2014)

philwarner said:


> I ran across the following, I think on pintrist or somewhere like that, and I was wondering if there is any truth to this claim or if the resemblance is accidental.
> 
> 
> "Jøtul Combi-fire #4 wood stove. It was fashioned after the heads found on Easter Island as a nod to Norwegian explorer Thor Hierdal. c. 70's"
> ...


I also heard this several years ago. Hard to argue with the resemblance!
Does anyone here have a manual? I'd like to know the clearances to combustibles.


----------



## philwarner (Jan 24, 2014)

I found a jotul stove manual pdf file on line in two partsthat covers all the models including the combi #4

It might have been here

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/80524/Jotul-Wood-Stove.html

The files are too big to upload here, but I could attach them to an email if you send me your address.


----------

